
Savetheinventor.com - erik_landerholm
Does anyone know who&#x27;s funding http:&#x2F;&#x2F;savetheinventor.com ?<p>This must be a group of patent trolls or maybe certain large companies. My money would be on patent trolls.<p>The tv commercials spin a tale of how small businesses are being crushed by big corporations stealing their genius ideas.<p>Anyone know who&#x27;s funding this nonsense?
======
flxn
Well, on the bottom of the page it says "Innovation Alliance" which is "[...]
a coalition of research and development-based technology companies
representing innovators, patent owners, and stakeholders from a diverse range
of industries that believe in the critical importance of maintaining a strong
patent system that supports innovative enterprises of all sizes."

Here is a list of some(?) of their members:
[http://innovationalliance.net/about-us/](http://innovationalliance.net/about-
us/)

Qualcomm, Dolby, Cantor Fitzgerald, ... looks like they have a huge pile of
patents and money.

